# My first donkey photo hunt.



## JuGGler_j0e (Feb 21, 2004)

*My mom and I went out the other day to hunt for and photograph horses. I got some video clips and made still pictures out of them. Here are some donkeys that we found. *

Can someone please tell me what kind of donkeys these are?

I don't have one, so I can't tell. I'm dying to get one!




But, for now I guess I'll just have to look and dream.



Well, enough talk, here's the pictures.











*Aaahhh! A nice roll!*






*He's thinking, "Won't somebody hug me??"*





I'll have more later, with better quality!


----------



## Sandy S. (Feb 21, 2004)

If they had the cross over the shoulders I think they are Mediteranean Donkeys.

Donkeys have the cutest faces and expressions. But then so do minis.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 21, 2004)

OHHH... couldn't you just go and give them a hug!!!



Donkeys are so irresisitable. The first picture does look like they have the cross so they would be sicilian donkeys, I do believe. Altho alot of times they are confused with the Mediterranean donkey.


----------

